
Dear Comcast, I Noticed Your Email About My Tweet and Wanted You to Have This - coloneltcb
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/a35qpe/dear-comcast-i-noticed-your-email-about-my-tweet-and-wanted-you-to-have-this-blog
======
badrabbit
I try to maintan only VPN outbound traffic and Comcrap starts dropping it. I
have to genrrate some other noise. Mobile carries are similar. I had a VPN I
use at work,when I work from home it won't work,one day I thought maybe DNS
might be the culprit so I looked and it turns out I was using dhcp (normally
default to static config) and the comcast gateway set my DNS to their
75.75.75.75 resolver, change that to 1.1.1.1 and voila my VPN works again. I
have so many stories with them but the worst part is that their competition in
the US are just as dirty except some are less agressive and obvious about it.
In many ways Google is like Comcast, they just keep saying "sorry,but it's not
so bad" while they continue to fling glittery faeces at you (sorry for the
colorful expression, my passion for the subject overwhelms me)

------
ratsmack
Comcast has a virtual monopoly in most areas which leaves most people with
zero choice. There needs to be a way that physical infrastructure is owned by
public utilities and the ISP's only sell network connectivity and other
services.

~~~
dudul
Alternatively, private entities may still own the infrastructure, but be
forced by law to rent them at reasonable price to whoever wants to start an
ISP. I think this model exists in a few european countries at least.

~~~
Nextgrid
While this model definitely exists, I doubt it’s helping much.

At least in the UK, it’s still more expensive for my business to rent DSL
lines and offer broadband on them than the retail price of what the incumbent
offers (who so happens to own the physical phone lines, albeit through a weird
arrangement of multiple companies).

It’s definitely a step in the right direction but I’m still not convinced it
helps much.

